# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  فنـآن يرسم ب أسنـآنه ]

## الوسادة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


اتمنى الموضوع يعجبكم



دووغ فنان امريكى بترت يديه فى حادث ولكنه لم يستسلم بل استمر فى الرسم ولكن تخصص فى الرسم


بالاسنان واعتمد على مبدأ الإراده تصنع المعجزآت بدا بدراسات بجامعة ميسوورى ثم بدا فى معهد 



فالنسيا بكالريورنيا بالرسم البيانى ثم رسومات صغيرة قبل ان يتفنن فى رسم اللوحات الكبيرة وتخصص




فى اتجاه واحد وهو رسم الحيوانات مثل ميسورى فى مهرجان فنى عالمي ببلجيكا واستطاع الحصول 


على المركز الاول بين 100 رسام من 48 دولة 



وهذه بعض رسوماته الخيالية،، 


















تحياتي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
والله فن غير شكل فعلا فنان!!



يسلمو على الصور الحلوة  :Smile: 


يعطيك الف عافية  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

فعلا شي حلو 

فنان رائع

----------


## تاج النساء

روح التحدي

----------

